# Hand gun case for match pistol



## robertpaul (Mar 19, 2008)

One of my friends is starting out in match target shooting with a 22 match pistol.

Has anyone made or seen plans for a wood case to hold targets, scope, etc. for taget handguns?

I would like to design a case for him, but need something to use for as a starting point. Do not want to reinvent the wheel. I have some nice curly maple that I think would look great.

Paul M


----------



## TMarko (Jan 11, 2008)

Look at the Gerstner cabinets. I am planning on doing the same type of thing and these were the inspiration for my design(?).

I think it's gerstner.com but you may need to do a search.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't have any plans, but the taaget shooters use a case that opend up to be a scope stand. Hope that helps yoiu know what to look for.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the home page of an LJ that has made some pistol cases:

http://lumberjocks.com/renaissance_guy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Try this http://www.starreloaders.com/edhall/PistolBoxDWG.pdf


----------



## robertpaul (Mar 19, 2008)

Great find, Topamax.

This is putting me on the right track and is the concept I think he is looking for. Even looks like the cover would have a area to store targets. Any idea of where I might find a picture on one?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Try this, it's similar http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.bullseyepistol.com/box.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.bullseyepistol.com/equipmnt.htm&usg=__sRDLLER61F5WxLZKveBW5T2H2oU=&h=246&w=206&sz=8&hl=en&start=14&sig2=wYFP5kqNXNdgJRJex4fAiw&um=1&tbnid=QbADynNwHuQu7M:&tbnh=11


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Here;s another http://www.kk5im.com/shooting2.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

And , http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?p=2182402


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That should give you a pretty good idea of what they look like. You sort of have to know the lingo to get there when googling ;-))


----------



## robertpaul (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic this is a big help since I really do not know the lingo or much at all about handguns.

I go for simple things like shotguns.


----------

